# Australorps



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey I was curious if anyone has had australorp's in the past? I currently have silver laced Wyandotte's, they are cool, but my favorites are the Easter eggers and the black sex links. I just recently got a couple australorp hens and a rooster. Just wanted to see what everyone things of them?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

neffc said:


> Hey I was curious if anyone has had australorp's in the past? I currently have silver laced Wyandotte's, they are cool, but my favorites are the Easter eggers and the black sex links. I just recently got a couple australorp hens and a rooster. Just wanted to see what everyone things of them?


I raised and showed them in high school I liked the a lot they get extremely large. My rooster was known as chickenzilla at the shoes I did every well with him. 
Feed black oil sunflower seeds it will help them have shiny feathers and they love them as a treat


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, they are great birds, lots of eggs and big enough to eat too. nice nature as well


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I loved them, i have to say they were friendly but not as affectionate as my buff orpingtons..but beautiful birds. THe key to healthy good looking chickens is feeding good quality feed.


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

I really like ours, but I have black sex links that are just so good tempered, you can easily pick them up and carry them around, I really like my australorps but I'm thinking the maybe too many roosters in the hen house, lol.


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

I love our black australorps. Great eggers through the cold winter when some of our other breeds weren't laying at all!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey all, I am plain dumb (know absolutely nothing about chickens) any one have any pictures of Australorps. Is it true that you need a rooster for each breed of bird?


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

We have one. She is absolutely beautiful. In the sun her black feathers shine iridescent blue and green. She has a calm personality. We like her.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Hey all, I am plain dumb (know absolutely nothing about chickens) any one have any pictures of Australorps. Is it true that you need a rooster for each breed of bird?


There are a couple pictures of black ones in the Wikipedia article.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australorp
Any rooster will breed with any hen, so no, you don't need a rooster if each breed in order to get chicks. Is that what you were asking? And hens will lay eggs even if there is no rooster around, but of course they won't be fertile. Not sure if that answers your question? :scratch:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> There are a couple pictures of black ones in the Wikipedia article.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australorp
> Any rooster will breed with any hen, so no, you don't need a rooster if each breed in order to get chicks. Is that what you were asking? And hens will lay eggs even if there is no rooster around, but of course they won't be fertile. Not sure if that answers your question? :scratch:


you only need a rooster if you plan to hatch. You do not need a rooster to get eggs. 
The rooster does not have to be of the same breed as the hen but it is better in my opinion to keep a breed pure and not cross them.

This breed only comes in black if it has any other color it is not an australorp.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

We raised Australorps, Buff Orphingtons, Americanas, and RIR. My favorite were the Austra and Buffs. Although I did like my colored eggs from the Americanas. You only need a rooster to get baby chicks. Hens will lay eggs without the rooster. If you plan on selling fertile eggs or chicks, it's best to have same rooster for breed of hen.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

while black is the traditional australorp colour, they do also come in white


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I have 2 right now and really like them! They are good layers!! I also have EE's and they are my favorite as well .


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

ThisLittlePygmyFarm said:


> I have 2 right now and really like them! They are good layers!! I also have EE's and they are my favorite as well .


I know so many love their ee's but mine never lay, they are small eggs when they do and they are flighty in personality. So funny hearing each different preferences.


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

I have two ee's, they lay everyday, a smaller egg but seem to be good layers all the same. What I really like about them is they don't really cluck like other chickens, they do all kinds of different noises.


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

keren said:


> while black is the traditional australorp colour, they do also come in white


I have never seen white in the US. You are so lucky! We have been breeding and showing BA's for years. More reliable egg layer we have ever had. Also the hens consistently lay XL-Jumbo sized eggs.



dlnicholson126 said:


> Hey all, I am plain dumb (know absolutely nothing about chickens) any one have any pictures of Australorps. Is it true that you need a rooster for each breed of bird?


If you plan on breeding you will need a Rooster. If you do not chicks then no, no male is necessary for egg production. If you want "pure" breeds then you will need a Rooster for each breed of hen you own and they will need to be in separate pens to ensure the breeding is true.


----------

